# Does Anybody Else Think....



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

the S&W M500 is THE quintessential handgun?
Let's look at facts...a FOUR INCH M500 can deliver in excess of 2,000 lb-ft of energy which puts it squarely in the rifle arena for stopping power...it truly IS a "one shot stop" cartridge.

It's not terribly difficult to conceal...sure, because we have lighter, smaller options we can debate points, but factually speaking the mighty M500 4" IS concealable!

The M500 4" can be used for self defense...contrary to anecdotal comments even POTENT loads are easier to shoot FAST from a M500 than any M29, which means HUGE energy from a HUGE bullet!
The M500 4" is also capable of shattering ANY bear's skull...it's a no brainer.

The .44 Magnum was potent...still IS potent, but the M500 S&W takes that to another level entirely!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you own one? (Ah: I've just seen, in another thread, that you own two of them.)
How many shots have you put through one of them?
With it, can you consistently hit whatever you're aiming at, at 25 yards?

How much does it weigh, loaded?
Have you tried carrying one, all day long?


----------



## 45BBH (Jun 12, 2013)

It's cool no doubt, the main issue I have is the overall size of the gun needed to shoot it, that and I'm personally more into single actions although the BFR is available in .500 S&W. If it were in a more normal sized revolver then fine, and there is the .500 JRH which is a .2" shorter .500 S&W that fits into normal sized hand cannons. But, yeah the .500 is sweet, I'm not sure it's needed, but it's still cool.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree with Steve. I go one step further. How sure are you that you can hit something with it when the adrenaline is pumping? I prefer 17 rounds of +p 9mm in my hand to an elephant gun. Lots of accurate hits beats 2000 ft-lbs of miss.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not a gun that has ever interested me. As started above, I like 9mm too

Nothing wrong with it if ya like to shoot it, though. I have seen them on the range, but something like that has never interested me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

S&W M500 is THE quintessential handgun? Not for carry against human size animals, but hunting the big "5" in Africa, large bears, large elk and large gorilla's. It lays claim to the most powerful factory handgun on earth which happens to weigh 56 ounces empty and those 5 monstrous cartridges probably get it up there to over 64 ounces or 4 pounds. You better have a chest rig or a good tight belt to lug that bad boy around. I mean dead is dead, and proper bullet placement is key, so, in revolvers I'd prefer a Model 627 8 shot 357 magnum for carry against bad humans. And I would suspect being good with quick follow up shots w/ the 500 on multiple targets would need some practice as well. But again it's good to know the Dirty Harry mentality is alive and well.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

My 44 with +P ammo works well for large critters. No need for a 500.


----------

